# Loco Shed Yard Lights



## Morgar (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi,

I am starting to build a garden railway and I just purchased the Piko "Sonneberg" Loco Shed (Item#62001). I would like to have some yard/flood lights on the tracks in front of the shed. The problem is I can't seem to find any on the web. I keep seeing street lights. 

Does anyone know where I might find some g scale yard lights? Also, I would like to illuminate the inside of the shed. Are there kits to do this?

Any suggestions/comments are appreciated!!

Best regards,

Michael


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure if you are looking for a particular style, but if you look at the end of this thread you'll see some yard lights:  yard lights


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Check out: Pola 330971 G scale Yard Mast

For interior lights you can use almost everything (as long as it gives light!). 
For example Piko #1055757 (H0 interior lightset)

Paul 

*EDIT :* I can't get the link to the yard mast working... 
Try the website www.euromodeltrains.com and choose G Scale "Pola" in the optionbar.It's on the first page of the catalog.

This is how it looks:


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

This could be an option also: BRAWA #9200 (14 inch high!)

There is also an European brand called Beli Beco that has some G scale yard lights, streetlights and hanglights (those can be used as detailed interior lights) but I don't know if these are sold in the US.
Some examples can be found here : Beli Beco G Scale lights (this German shop ships to the US)

Paul


----------



## Morgar (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies!! I will assume the Pola G Scale Yard light can be used outdoors????? 

Michael


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By Morgar on 12 Jan 2011 03:25 PM 
Thank you all for your replies!! I will assume the Pola G Scale Yard light can be used outdoors????? 

Michael 
Pola claims all their products are "wetterfest" (weatherproof) and specially designed for garden railways. However, I don't have personal experiences with this light. I think the Pola quality is comparable with Piko kits.

*EDIT: *to make sure you can contact Faller (Pola is merged under the Faller productline). You can contact the customer service (in English) on this email address: [email protected] (see also: Faller Customer Service)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If you want to mount them to the building check out the classifieds here on MLS

There is a guy making light fixtures.

JJ


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is how I made mine.

http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/light/light.htm


----------



## Morgar (Mar 1, 2010)

I ordered two of the Pola 330971 yard masts. Being new to garden railroading, I was wondering what is used for the base. I have a sand based ground that I am building on, so therefore, do people cut some pressure treated(maybe a 2x2) wood and screw the base of the mast into the wood and then bury it just enough so that the wood base can't been seen? Or just place it in the ground? 

Any suggestions/comments are appreciated!! 

Michael


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Use a U-shape garden fabric stake.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

or you can use long nails 
i have used mine outside for years -in the shade 
they last-and the bulbs are relatively easy to replace 

they cast a very nice area light as well as having the nice translucent cone -


----------

